# Alpine era-g150



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if the sub out is crossovered and if so at what frequency? Thanks 
I have one but can't find much info about it.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I have ERA-G320 stashed somewhere - its sub out was unfiltered as far as i can recollect


----------

